# widened corrado steelies dimensions help



## the90GLI (Jan 31, 2008)

Did a search but couldnt find it. I have stock G60 steelies and 
I want to have them widened, They are going on my 1990 Jetta
GLI, does anyone know what dimensions I need to give to the wheel
shop? I'm looking for the same look as the jetta pictured below.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: widened corrado steelies dimensions help (the90GLI)*

i mean you could just measure where your wheels sit now and where you want them to be. then tell them to widen them by _____ amount.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: widened corrado steelies dimensions help (audi666)*

i believe those particular wheels are 15x9. the owner posts in the mk2 and pnw forum. i would guess the offset is in the 15-20mm range


----------



## the90GLI (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: widened corrado steelies dimensions help (a2lowvw)*

the owner says they are 15x8 and he doesnt know much more about 
them than that.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: widened corrado steelies dimensions help (the90GLI)*

if they are only 8's then they are likely to be a lower offset probably in the 0-5mm range


----------

